# Toll Charges Calais to Caen



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi. Setting off to France on Tuesday morning from Dover. From Calais we are heading straight for the Caen area in Normandy. I know my Sat nav will avoid Toll Charges if I tell it. The Via Michelin site reckons on just over 3 hours using the motorways. I think the Kontiki is a class two so I reckon about 34 Euros of tolls if I use the motorways. Would it be a much longer journey if I avoid the tolls?

Cheers
Barry


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We usually don't use tolls except for the bit between Calais & Rouen which last year cost 10.50 euro.
Last year on our return journey we used the RN road for that bit and what a pain it was, it cost us about 1 hour and a lot of fuel as I seemed to be behind every tractor in France. :evil: 
Maybe it was a one off but??
Between Rouen & Caen I have only used Peage with a truck.


----------

